# ***Friday Pics***



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'll start it off!

Daughter had a formal concert last night at San Jac...

Her alter ego and her band with a couple of dates.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Some hunting and fishing over the past cpl weeks. Thunder buddies 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*life as i know it for a while*

every day working then more work.. but starting to see that we are making progress


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Got some catching up to do for the last couple of weeks.

Last weeks trip to Rockport yielded some good results. 
A Cardinal AKA Redbird made a nest in a outdoor wreath we have hanging up about two weeks ago, and it has been quite the sight to see the progress over the last couple of weeks. 
Picked up a new ride a couple of weeks ago. 
Few pics of a gate our neighbor was building for a customer. 
Friendly Great Blue Heron that wanted some of the scraps from the fish we were cleaning.



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

A couple more.

Peacock showing off and "hurry up we have babies to feed". Some May flowers.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Redfish+cast iron=Yumm
A few from Sargent


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This morning

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some turkey shots


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Castaway2 said:


> every day working then more work.. but starting to see that we are making progress


WOW! Is that the waterline on your fireplace?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Harbormaster said:


> WOW! Is that the waterline on your fireplace?


yes it was 4ft


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Castaway2 said:


> yes it was 4ft


Sorry to hear! We were lucky with only a couple inches.

Good luck trying to find contractors, I went ahead and did the sheetrock myself! You may have to remove all the rock!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

New family member


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Harbormaster said:


> Sorry to hear! We were lucky with only a couple inches.
> 
> Good luck trying to find contractors, I went ahead and did the sheetrock myself! You may have to remove all the rock!


yeah all but the actual fire place came out it was bricked behind it.. everything is out it is gutted from ceiling to foundation.... got my contractor already waiting in the wings just needs his go ahead to start hopefully that will be next week ( fingers crossed) adjuster taking his sweet time. 
good luck to you with yours as well.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

A few pics from our recent cruise. Key West and the Bahamas.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Loin I pan seared then cooked this past week. First time we tried the central market bacon, good stuff.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some old pics...

Dog house

Rex and Max on Milbys dock, where Churchill runs into Colds Pass

Red ****

Hard to believe this was 13 years ago

Bachelor pad 35 years ago...complete with reloader bolted to the floor in front of the TV


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Onion Harvest today. Pics don't do it justice. Great harvest, about 400 onions reds & 1015's and Texas legends.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Grilling Time*

Sure was a tasty week.. Still under $ 4.99 a plate...

Honey Glazed Scottish Salmon

Grilled Scallops n Grilled Pineapple Salsa

Moroccan Rubbed- Sangria Braised Lamb Shank

House warming BBQ Cheeken n Squash

Grilled Veggie

Maple- Horseradish Glazed Chop $ 2.99 a plate

Davidsitos Flank Fajitas n Cheeken , Jimaca Mango Pico and my Famous Charro Frijoles


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

We take baseball a little too serious in Pearland. Here is our practice field we built.......For our T-ballers


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Rod rack I built for a friend.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

A few trucha from last Sunday's outing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

My beautiful bride wearing her folkloric dress yesterday for cinco de mayo


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

learning a new camera....


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Last night in our front yard*

It started before dark with a bunch of squirrels. I had placed several trail cameras out because we knew that something BIG was coming during the night. 
The date and times on the camera are accurate.

1) 1st picture is of a black squirrel.
2) A doe that is starting to shed it's winter hair. Big but not big enough
3) Large raccoon. he is a big un, but not big enough.
4) Ok, that's the guy that's wrecking and eating everything! Normally, if we get Black Bears in the yard, they are between 125 and 175 pounds. 
This dude is between 325 and 400 pounds.

I will also be doing a separate post in TTMB about this bear. He was in the yard for 3.5 hours, and came within 20 ft of our bedroom. 
We have over 50 still pictures and over 40 ten second videos of the brute.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Some more pictures of the bear*

This guy is scary big to have in your yard. 
He ate around 15# of cracked corn and 5#s of sunflower seeds.
Just so Ya know... They don't always poop in the forest.
Documentation will follow in my separate Black Bear post!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo lizard hunting

Morning ride

New Roof


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The water got high and now its back down (3 pics)
81 yr old muy caliente mamasita! 
Pajama party at Momma's with Buddy and Samantha
Momma bird found Ft. Knox for her nest and eggs
Not sure which officer started off on the wrong side of the line but the one in the truck next to me just laughed and said, "Sorry bout that!" Guess half the officers in Brazoria County were craving Mexican food that day. This is just a few of the LEO vehicles there that day.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Those are game wardens, there were 7 or 8 at the Crab Trap in Sargent 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Game Wardens by me, DPS lined the front, DPS, SO and local boys on the opposite side of the building. I counted 27 officers in there eating. No worries about being robbed. Lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

David where those pictures taken? Beautiful country.

Dick, if you would change that trash can to a Yeti that bear wouldn't have a chance. 

TH


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Remi getting a little Sun today.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a hot date tonight...

With my birthday girl of 20 years..Big 5-zero!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> It started before dark with a bunch of squirrels. I had placed several trail cameras out because we knew that something BIG was coming during the night.
> The date and times on the camera are accurate.
> 
> 1) 1st picture is of a black squirrel.
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> David where those pictures taken? Beautiful country.
> 
> Dick, if you would change that trash can to a Yeti that bear wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> TH


 If that could keep him out, it would be the best Yeti commercial ever. We have 77 ten second videos of him, and over 100 pictures. I'll try to post some pictures of him crushing things in the next day or 2. Have Yeti send me a cooler!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> David where those pictures taken? Beautiful country.
> 
> Dick, if you would change that trash can to a Yeti that bear wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> TH


Bryce Canyon Utah this am.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

cfulbright said:


> Where are you located?


 I'm in northern Minnesota. About 150 miles north of the Twin Cities. Most of our Black Bear are fairly small in the 125# to 175# range. This guy has only been out of hibernation for 2 months and is fairly gaunt for his frame.
I'm pretty sure he will be well over 400#s by this fall. He is the biggest bear I have ever seen in our area. Small compared to Browns and Grizzlies. Very large for a Black.

I'm on 2-Cool because I have fished Texas for several winters. It's my favorite forum by far.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Capitol Reef








































Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*My beautiful daughter and granddaughter...*

My daughter Chelsea sent me this pic, it was a selfie with my grand daughter Carolann tagging along and photobombing on a hike on Oahu........ Love it, its now my screen saver! lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Great pics today all around. This thread is always one of my favorites every week. 

I made kabobs on the grill tonight for me and my bride not knowing she went by and got fresh shrimp earlier. It was good stuff. The second one is a carry holster and magazine protector that Capt. Jack mentioned on another thread. Seems fairly practical to me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Beach today.










Going to be a grandpa again.










Blackberries are ripening.










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Just took this of an approaching barge headed to the ICW.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry Iâ€™m late for Friday but I was out on a test run with the rebuilt Kenner. 

Before, and after

I still have a few things to tweak, VHF, lighting, new wheel, etc but the big stuff is done!.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Then kenner came out really good. I like the back box you added.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

*Yesterday Sabine ...*

Yesterday Sabine. ..


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## calijosh (Dec 24, 2015)

offshorefanatic said:


> Some hunting and fishing over the past cpl weeks. Thunder buddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What state are crappie that big?! They are the size of rock bass!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

calijosh said:


> What state are crappie that big?! They are the size of rock bass!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Sam Rayburn


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Dallas Cowboys Rod i finished up as a birthday gift.

Kiddos being kiddos.


----------

